# I started to panic at dentist and Mikes voice popped in



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Well I have the worse fear of dentists every on this earth anyway as the Doc was settling down to the dirty deed I was panicing faster and faster. I kept telling myself you have to relax and then all of a sudden I heard mike bring me through the relaxation technique on side four of consitrating on a star and watching it come closer. It was working for about ten minutes then the dentist spoke to me to see if I was all right because I was too quite for the typical me in the chair anyway he popped me out of it then I seen this big drill coming at me and it was noisier than the others and I could feel it and bang the panic attack came with vengence he had to stop because he notice I wasn't breathing in out of panic of course and he screams breath Denise before you pass out. Well needless to say when I have the dental surgery next week I have to doped on valium or he said he won't touch me. I am lucky I have a sweetie of a dentist he understands my fear and takes his time. Well thanks Mike you helped in the begining so I guess it is sticking on the brain and working in its own ways when needed.Denise Bradley


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Well, Denise...you got thru it at least to get back to us!!! I have a TON of dental work to be done so that is very encouraging!!! However, I suspect I will need Versed along with the Valium!!!!! TeeHee!!! Thanks for sharing. Take care...







------------------Marilyn


----------



## denise.bradley (Jun 7, 2000)

Hey Marilyn;My tooth is hanging on by a tread now. Just happens that the dentist called me at home tonight to check on me and to tell me that my family doctor finally gave the permission for antibiotics and on the big day I have to take atavan I think thats how you spell it. any way he asked how I was doing and I said I was just about out of my tree with pain can't clamp down on even mashed potato and he said he would give me a pain killer to tie me over until the antibiotics kick in. Well low and behold their even giving me a break from the arthritis now if I only had the guts to pull on the tooth to get it out. I feel like a kid its just wiggling around each time I swallow. What a wienner I am







Denise------------------


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2001)

HI AllDenise, pleased it helped early on.In the phobia league Dentists come about 5th in my patients.4th Agrophobia3rd Spiders2nd Water1st Flyinghi Marilyn







Best RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Denise, I think it was WishIcouldgo, who had Mike voice also pop up at the dentist. This is good it means its sinking in.







------------------I work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------

